

Distributed system development - liverpoolfan

Hi,<p>I'm developing a distributed system in C language but it's quite complicated to deal.<p>Is Erlang a better choice?<p>Thanks!
======
chrisduesing
Erlang should certainly be a consideration in a distributed system, but there
are usually many factors that go in to a technology choice. For instance, you
may lose some raw speed in Erlang over C, so that could swing the decision
back the other way depending on the application.

